# Car insurance



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I am looking into changing my car policy to another company after 8 years of being with fenix direct.es
My contract was automatically renewed 02/02/14 I can have the full amount pulled by as returned to my account within 30 days, as can any receipt paid by card. Does anyone know if I do this now and order online for no more receipts to be paid to fenix direct will I be penalized or will they simply cancel the contract because payment was cancelled. Any genuine advice appreciated. 😊


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

agua642 said:


> I am looking into changing my car policy to another company after 8 years of being with fenix direct.es
> My contract was automatically renewed 02/02/14 I can have the full amount pulled by as returned to my account within 30 days, as can any receipt paid by card. Does anyone know if I do this now and order online for no more receipts to be paid to fenix direct will I be penalized or will they simply cancel the contract because payment was cancelled. Any genuine advice appreciated. 😊


My understanding is that you can NOT get a refund on insurance. I also understand that you must give 2 months notice to cancel or it will automatically renew.


Personally, I think you will NOT be able to get your money back and must wait 'till next year to cancel.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> My understanding is that you can NOT get a refund on insurance. I also understand that you must give 2 months notice to cancel or it will automatically renew.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think you will NOT be able to get your money back and must wait 'till next year to cancel.


Yes, this is my understanding too. I went in circles with this 2 years ago regarding private health insurance, and I found the Spanish legal code which states that you must give 2 months notice to cancel a renewal of any insurance policy. You have nothing to lose by trying to cancel now after the fact, but you should do it by getting in touch with Fenix. Don't just cancel the payment at your bank. That would make it a default payment and Fenix will come after you.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, well knowing the Spanish systems I'm guessing they will send me a few threatening letters to scare me, however I'll email them to cover my own back! 😉


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Hi, well knowing the Spanish systems I'm guessing they will send me a few threatening letters to scare me, however I'll email them to cover my own back! 😉


I wouldn't bother emailing, they seem to be ignored by most Spanish businesses.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

By emailing them I have made contact, I'll ponder on the do I email! For a day or 2. Thanks


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

The renewal date came and went and you didn't cancel the policy. I'd say you're stuffed. Next time, look for better quotes several months in advance as legally you do, as stated, have to cancel 60 days before the expiry date if you do not wish to renew. I've used this site before and armed with details of 'better quotes' have beaten my insurer down to a more reasonable price.

Rastreator.com - Comparador de seguros coche - Seguros de coche

Good luck!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

agua642 said:


> By emailing them I have made contact, I'll ponder on the do I email! For a day or 2. Thanks


You are not covering your back by sending an email. It may be an acceptable way to gather or request information, but that's it. If you want to officially notify somebody about something it has to be done by burofax.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for info I'll call them


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, yes I got it sorted thanks. 😊


----------

